# Cupboard hinge/stay



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Do anyone know the part number or a proper description of the hinge come stays used on the high level cupboards in the Hymer 544. There seems to be "trillions" of different ones when I look them up on line in various accessory shops. Unless of course anyone knows of a good fix for ones that fail to stay up ?
Mike Hook
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

Do you mean >These<

Doug


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*Cupboard Hinges*

Hi Doug,
This is a picture of the cupboard hinge/stays I am trying to find. These and not actually "set into the wood" via a huge shallow hole as are the cupboard hinges in say a house kitchen. I presume these are the ones fitted by Hymer the only markings on them at "tcn" and a small circle of etched lines.
Mike
www.freewebs.com/aguilas389


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello aguilas389,

I have just broken the hinge that you refer to. Did you ever find a source for them, if so please let me know.

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

After exhaustive searching, closest I can find.
http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/product_details.cfm?page=255


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OR this looks more likely
http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...ncealed+Hinges+-+Hidden+Hinges/Lift-up+Hinges


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Techno100.
Thanks, the second post looks a likely candidate.
I will follow it up.

Geoff.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

INFACT I'd say I hit the motherload with that one! The more I compare that last one the more it matches 8)


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Mike have you broken the hinge or does the door not stay open? The Hinges on some of Hymer doors do not stay open if they impede on another door opening. On my 564 the rear high level cupboard door does not stay open because the Washroom door would hit it when that was opened.


----------



## lancia (Jan 1, 2007)

Mike

As unfashionable as it maybe around this forum, did you try Hymer UK, they are usually very good on parts.

You need the Hymer serial number for your M/H then just describe the item and they seem to be able to sort it out. The only part they could not supply on our old 1990 S555 was a the side mirrors.

This good part supply on Hymers was one of the big reasons that we have gone down the Hymer route when replacing our old M/H.

Regards

Baz


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Borisd0 said:


> Hello aguilas389,
> 
> I have just broken the hinge that you refer to. Did you ever find a source for them, if so please let me know.
> 
> ...


 
Geoff,
Have only this morning been able to go on line but as ever, others have been most helpful. I obtained a replacement whilst in Germany some time ago as the Hymer dealership over here are fantastic can't do enough for you. In fact we are just on our way back to the UK on German export plates having chopped our 544 in for a 754, wouldn't change from a Hymer.
Regards
Marion & Mike


----------

